# 9.55 lucky case



## Ron (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just came back home from Dutch Championship 2007.

In the final I had a very lucky case, which brought me 9.55 seconds.
It was an easy cross, probably 4 moves.
After the cross the BR pair was solved in the wrong slot (FL).
And ... I had a PLL skip.

I hope (really!) Harris will break the record again today in Toronto Fall Open 2007. Probably non lucky.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Karthik (Nov 24, 2007)

Luck or non lucky, congrats on your records Ron.
I can't believe the 3x3x3 record is being broken so oft.This is what makes Cubing so interesting.We are never stagnant.


----------



## sam (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm predicting that my master magic NAR will be broken twice today. but then ill break it at the next Northeast competition.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 24, 2007)

will you give us the scramble, Ron?


----------



## Ron (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, and btw. the rest of my solves were garbage again. :-(
In first round I made 7 mistakes and had 1 penalty.
In the final I made 4 mistakes and had 2 penalties.
I need a shrink.

Have fun,

Ron
PS: I am trying to find the scramble...


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations Ron 

Would this be your first lucky solve ever ??


----------



## Ron (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Gilles,

Yes, it was my first lucky solve in 3x3 event.
I once had a PLL skip in 3x3 one-handed event.

Have fun,

Rib


----------



## pjk (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Ron!


----------



## Erik (Nov 24, 2007)

congrats again Ron!
I'm sad that I lost the record of course  but it's cool it's still a Dutchie!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Ron! Don't think it's going to be broken here in VA... But there's still one more round, so we'll see.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratz Ron! Beat Harris's 9.80 by quite a bit  

Marc van Beest really is a Beast, haha.



ExoCorsair said:


> Congrats Ron! Don't think it's going to be broken here in VA... But there's still one more round, so we'll see.



How's Jason Baum doing ? sub 13? sub 12 ?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm, anyone have a video of it?


----------



## Erik (Nov 24, 2007)

no it's not taped


----------



## Alexander (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations Ron 

very nice new world record


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations Ron,
I think you really deserve that. 
I remember when you told me at Polish Open how awkward it is that your best competition singe time is slower than your best home Avg.
Now average THAT at home! 

Not bad for a 40 year old. 

I feel a bit sorry for my good friend Erik though.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 25, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> I feel a bit sorry for my good friend Erik though.



Don't worry, Erik will beat that one day, haha.


----------



## Erik (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm always motivated of course, and also Ron deserved the WR a lot! He's been cubing for like 25 years now and still improving!


----------



## hdskull (Nov 25, 2007)

Erik said:


> Ron deserved the WR a lot!



I'm pretty sure he did.



Erik said:


> He's been cubing for like 25 years now and still improving!



Wow... If he memorized 3 algorithms a month for ZB, he'd know the whole thing by now


----------



## VooX (Nov 25, 2007)

*Congratulations On The New Wr!*

Congratulations on your WR time. I don't care if it WAS a lucky solve because it was bound to happen sometime in a competition. You got the benefit of some good luck and of course the skill you already have!


OK to add to the above post...

During practice before the Toronto Fall Open (and surrounded by loads of fans witnessing it all) Harris did a non-tournament 7.50 sec solve.

It is too bad that it was official in the sense that everyone was present to witness it, it was unfortunate that it couldn't be just half an hour later when he did his 9.80 sec. solve officially.

WHAT A DAY!!


----------



## hdskull (Nov 25, 2007)

VooX said:


> half an hour later when he did his 9.80 sec. solve officially.



What's his average ?


----------



## KConny (Nov 25, 2007)

Cubing rocks. Thanks for breaking the record Ron. There are a few cubers I wouldn't mind getting lucky and getting a WR, you are one of them.


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats for the new WR Ron! 

My 9.80 was non-lucky. Sune OLL and J perm (pretty easy). If only I slammed the timer a bit faster...but yah I had DNF (11.31) at one of the solves in that average, so if that wasn't DNF it would've been 12.0x avg (2nd place). In the final round I did 12.73 second average. What a day...lol

And yes, I think there were a couple of videos for my solve. I have one my own but it's not too good of an angle.

-Harris


----------



## CorwinShiu (Nov 25, 2007)

Dang, Is that the first non-lucky sub 10?


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah, i think it is! I think someone's gonna get a sub-9 within the next few months


----------



## hdskull (Nov 25, 2007)

AlexandertheGreat said:


> yeah, i think it is! I think someone's gonna get a sub-9 within the next few months



Yu Nakajima.



Harris Chan said:


> I had DNF (11.31) at one of the solves in that average, so if that wasn't DNF it would've been 12.0x avg (2nd place).



How did you DNF and 12.0x was only good enough for 2nd ? who's first ?


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 25, 2007)

i think he means second in world rankings


----------



## hdskull (Nov 25, 2007)

tsaoenator said:


> i think he means second in world rankings



Oh! I see, haha.


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats Ron! You deserve it. Can't wait for the video!


----------



## Radu (Nov 25, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> Not bad for a 40 year old.
> 
> I feel a bit sorry for my good friend Erik though.



yup

congrats ron.
you deserve it


----------



## adragast (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats Ron, you are my hero ! Erik, don't worry, you are still my hero too


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 25, 2007)

Was your WR for 2x2x2 single solve also lucky?


----------



## guusrs (Nov 26, 2007)

*Congratulations*

Ron,

Congratulations Ron, you deserve it to be in the list of (former) record holders. 
I couldn't see you solving that 9.55 in the final because I just started a solve myself. 
For those who hoped for a video: there isn't one! Three camera's were ready to film but Arnaud, who was Ron's judge, was standing in front of Ron and nobody could see. Maybe Arnaud can report about his experience during that 9.55 seconds........

Guus


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 26, 2007)

pablobaluba said:


> congrats ron.
> you deserve it



Definitely. That's the reward for all your efforts during the last years.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 26, 2007)

exactly man. Ron is such a good cuber and has worked for so hard for so long. GO RON MAN! great job on the WR. i have a feeling it will stand for a LONG time man!


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 26, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> And yes, I think there were a couple of videos for my solve. I have one my own but it's not too good of an angle.
> 
> -Harris



Could you still put it on youtube, please? Just for the sake of seeing you solving!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2007)

Ron got the world records for 2x2, 3x3 and 5x5. Matyas got 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5. Nobody covered all four cubes yet.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 27, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ron got the world records for 2x2, 3x3 and 5x5. Matyas got 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5. Nobody covered all four cubes yet.



Erik soon will.


----------

